# Who is the best plagurist?



## HLGStrider (Jul 30, 2005)

All righty then. 

A very very very common sort of thread hereabouts is, gasp, Did that author copy Tolkien? 

Why does Harry Potter have Wizards? Tolkien had Wizards!
Why does Robert Jordan have Inns named after Tolkieny things? Tolkien had Tolkieny things!
Why does George MacDonald have Goblins? Tolkien had Goblins. . .whoops. . .I guess George MacDonald was just an itty bit before Tolkien. . .he copied Tolkien in the future! Gasp! MACDONALD HAD A TIME MACHINE!

Anyway, levity leveled. . . Some of the arguements about someone or other copying Tolkien are a lot better than that. I really enjoy the fight that breaks out whenever Star Wars/Tolkien comes up. It's as if both sides want to yell sacrillige. . .but Tolkien did influence a lot of writers? 

I have tried to come up with all the writers who have been accused recently of copying Tolkien, but I can add more poll options if you think of anyone else.

Remember: Bad authors copy. Good authors STEAL!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 30, 2005)

Where does George Lucas come in?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 30, 2005)

Lets not forget the creaters of the Elder Scrolls series (especially obvious in Morrowind) who cleverly hide things copied from Tolkien.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 30, 2005)

While I'd have to say that the writers of the Dragonlance series win for out and out plagurism, in my opinion Rowling does a lot of copy-and-pasting from both Tolkien and mythology. At least when Tolkien himself stole mythology he put his own stamp on it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2005)

Who wrote those two series?


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 4, 2005)

Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman wrote the Dragonlance books, and don't ask me how two authors can write a single book. What other series were you asking about?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2005)

The one in Wraith's post.


----------



## Turin (Aug 5, 2005)

I had an english teacher last year named Rober Jordan, he seemed to be a good plagurist.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 5, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> The one in Wraith's post.


 
*Sheer embarassment*


----------

